# Wird Release verschoben?



## fabian20 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Ich möcht hier keine Panik verursachen oder sonstiges^^ Das Release ist immernoch auf das erste Quartal 08 angesetzt.

Dennoch habe ich bezüglich des Beta Testes , der ja bis Dezember ausgesetzt wird (siehe Artikel auf buffed.de), eine rege Diskussion mitbekommen. 
Führer der diskussion waren ein paar beta tester. Diese schätzten ein das bei der momentanen situation das aussetzen der Beta das einzig richtige gewesen wäre. 
Knackpunkt der Diskussion. Die Betatester sagten, dass sie nicht glauben würden,dass das Game fristgerecht fertig wäre.  Die rede war von 2. Quartal und sogar erst von Ende 08.

Nun bin ich weder in der Beta noch kann ich erwartet das es hier jemand ist. Trotzdem würd ich gern die Diskussion anregen. Glaubt ihr WAR kommt fristgerecht raus? Habt ihr vielleicht Infos?
Oder denkt ihr auch, dass das release verschoben werden könnte?

viele grüße


----------



## Simyo (12. Oktober 2007)

Bezüglich der Beta kann ich nur sagen das die Beta nicht den momentanen stand von Warhammer wiederspiegelt. Das Spiel selber ist schon viel weiter als die Beta. In die Beta kommen nur Sachen die man testen will.


----------



## Muradin2 (12. Oktober 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Beta kann ich nur sagen das die Beta nicht den momentanen stand von Warhammer wiederspiegelt. Das Spiel selber ist schon viel weiter als die Beta. In die Beta kommen nur Sachen die man testen will.




Soweit ich weiss, spiegelt eine Beta den aktuellen Stand des Spiels wider. Die Entwickler würden wohl kaum eine Version für den Beta-Test rausbringen, welche nicht dem eigentlichen Stand entspricht. Natürlich entwickelt sich das Spiel selbst währenddessen weiter, aber an sich wäre eben genanntes ehr sinnlos.
In einem Beta-Test wird eine Version des Spiels getestet, welche qualitativ auf dem gleichen Stand ist, wie das eigentliche Spiel, aber nur einige Teile spielbar sind. Sprich: Das Spiel gleicht im Beta-Test einer Demo. 

PS: Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Aber so wie oben beschrieben, hab ich es von nem Kumpel erfahren, der beim Beta-Test von Hellgate: London und auch Warhammer dabei war.


----------



## Zauma (12. Oktober 2007)

Den Zeitplan kennt letztlich niemand.

Ich finde es eine gute Idee, daß sie nun erstmal die Beta aussetzen, um das Feedback der Beta-Tester zu prüfen und dann im Dezember mit eine entsprechend verbesserten Version des Spiels zu starten.

Ob der Erscheinungstermin im I.Quartal 2008 gehalten werden kann oder nicht, ist auch nicht so wichtig. Ich glaube nicht, daß das Spiel sich wesentlich verschiebt.


----------



## Wagdy (13. Oktober 2007)

Naja, hoffe zwar nicht, aber wenn doch...was solls!

Lieber hab ich ein Spiel, das nicht alle paar Tage wieder gepatcht wird, weil auf einmal Sachen auffallen.
Die sollen sich Zeit lassen und das Ding ordentlich auf den Markt bringen.

Hab ja auch schon meinen WoW Account gekündigt, wegen W.A.R. , macht aber nichts, wenn es nicht nahtlos übergeht.
Dafür gibts ja auch noch RL und Papa werd ich auch^^ DA gibts genug zu tun...
W.A.R.te sehnsüchtig, hoffe Mythic machts zu nem Knaller.

Also alles in allem, Zeit lassen, geiles Spiel releasen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis denn
Wagdy


----------



## Sagardo (14. Oktober 2007)

> Dafür gibts ja auch noch RL und Papa werd ich auch^^



Glückwunsch ! und alles gute, euch und dem/der Kleinen.

Ich denke "Das Spiel released , wenn es released".
Ist fast so wie bei Babys ^^ "Es kommt, wenn es kommt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (14. Oktober 2007)

Muradin2 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, spiegelt eine Beta den aktuellen Stand des Spiels wider. Die Entwickler würden wohl kaum eine Version für den Beta-Test rausbringen, welche nicht dem eigentlichen Stand entspricht. Natürlich entwickelt sich das Spiel selbst währenddessen weiter, aber an sich wäre eben genanntes ehr sinnlos.
> In einem Beta-Test wird eine Version des Spiels getestet, welche qualitativ auf dem gleichen Stand ist, wie das eigentliche Spiel, aber nur einige Teile spielbar sind. Sprich: Das Spiel gleicht im Beta-Test einer Demo.
> 
> PS: Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Aber so wie oben beschrieben, hab ich es von nem Kumpel erfahren, der beim Beta-Test von Hellgate: London und auch Warhammer dabei war.




Stimmt nicht ganz, die jetzige Beta ist nicht indentisch mit dem Produkt das die Entwickler Intern testen. Eine Beta, speziell eine CLOSED Beta, hinkt dem Gold/Release Status immer etwas hinterher. (Beabsichtigt!)
Und wenn die Entwickler mit einem neuen Content zufrieden sind wird dieser in die Closed beta implementiert. -Um ihn zu Testen.
Allerdings hast du nicht ganz unrecht, eine OPEN-Beta, die meistens kurz vor Veröffentlichung des Spiels gestartet wird ist zu 95% die Verkaufsversion, hier werden dann hauptsächlich nur noch Stresstests,also die Lauffähigkeit mit vielen Usern gemacht. Diese wird aber, wie in der Regel bei jedem MMORPG erst einen Monat vor Verkaufsstart geöffnet.


----------



## colamix (14. Oktober 2007)

ich hoffe das spiel kommt im 1. quartal doch noch. sind ja noch ein paar monate hin und balance probleme kann man schnell lösen wenn sie sich nur anstrengen ^^ vllt kommt ja bald noch die open beta zum testen der serverhardware 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings wenn das spiel am anfang noch unbalanced ist oder noch bugs enthalten sind die zu verkraften sind und im wessentlichen nicht stören ists mir egal wenn das spiel so raus kommen würde. ich kann halt net mehr warten ^^


----------



## docextrabeam (15. Oktober 2007)

Heyas,

ich habe bereits einige Titel als Beta-Tester getestet. In der Regel spiegelt der Betastadius in keinster Weise das fertige Spiel wieder. Meine Erfahrung. Vielmehr ist es das Grundgerüst und die Mechaniken, das worum es den Entwicklern geht.

Ich brauche als Entwickler keine 5.241 Quests betatesten lassen, wenn ich eine brauchbare Engine habe, die mir die Arbeit abnimmt. Ich brauche als Entwickler keine 3.184 Items betatesten lassen, wenn ich das Groh mit einem kleinen Durchschnitt realistisch wiederspiegeln kann. Ich brauche keine 5.021.400 Grashalme, Blätter, Wasserfälle, Naulgirmisthaufen betatesten lassen, wenn ich eine Grafikengine habe, deren Grundprinzip Skalierbarkeit ist.

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Ich bin sicher, die Beta von W.A.R. spiegelt in der Tat nicht den aktuellen Stand wieder. Was jedoch in keinster Weise auf eine Verzögerung hinweist. Den aktuellen Stand der Entwicklung kenne ich natürlich nicht, eine Verschiebung würde ich auch nicht begrüßen. Definitiv nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DEB


----------



## El Pistolero (15. Oktober 2007)

vanem schrieb:


> Weisst Du, im Grunde bin ich auch nicht sehr epicht da drauf, weiterhin dieses Spiel zu testen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso nicht?^^


----------



## vanem (15. Oktober 2007)

El schrieb:


> wieso nicht?^^




Wenn ich das jetzt sage, dann verstoße ich gegen die NDA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke auch, dass es in den nächsten paar Monaten hauptsächlich um die Balance zwischen den einzelnen Klassen geht. Die ganzen Formel und Skalierungen mit den Stats, etc. müssen ja alle noch berechnet, bei Bedarf umgeschrieben und wieder berechnet werden, sodass man am Ende eine wirklich gute Balance hat. 
Immerhin hat Mythic ja noch knappe 5 Monate Zeit und sollte das Spiel doch erst im April oder gar im Mai rauskommen, wird die Welt auch nicht untergehen.


----------



## Simyo (15. Oktober 2007)

[qoute]Ach ja , sie sollen im moment 10.000 Tester haben wink.gif[/qoute]

Meinst du in Deutschland? Denn Weltweit sind es einige mehr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (15. Oktober 2007)

> Meinst du in Deutschland? Denn Weltweit sind es einige mehr



Ich meine aktive Tester Weltweit , das was du meinst sind "Bewerber" um einen Betaplatz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (15. Oktober 2007)

ohh stimmt... sry ich sollte nächstes mal ersteinmal lesen was ich poste "applicants" -.-


----------



## Punky260 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke nicht das man jetzt schon von schlechtem Balancing reden kann. Viele Fähigkeiten sind doch sicher noch nicht integriert geschweige denn ausgereift.
Viel mehr geht es um die Grundgerüste ... das "endbalancing" kommt erst in den letzten paar Wochen zustande und wird bei einem MMORPG nie ganz fertig sein.

Ist auch gut so, denn so ein Spiel ist ja sehr dynamisch.


Was den Termin angeht so kann ich mir gut vorstellen das er eingehalten wird. In 5 Monaten ist es durchaus möglich nocheinmal 2/3 des Spiels zu überarbeiten.
Denn wirklich viel Zeit braucht eigentlich nur das Grafik-Design, was meines wissens ja schon so gut wie fertig ist.

Das ist übrigens auch ein Teil der selbst in der CLOSED-BETA Phase bereits getestet wird, die Hardware-kompatiblität. Denn die gröbsten Fehler können dann schon recht Code nah behoben werden, damit das Spiel BUG frei ist.


----------



## Zauma (16. Oktober 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Du weißt doch genauso gut wie ich , dass Mythic sich nicht darum kümmert, ob den Betatestern abwechslungreiche Sachen Präsentiert werden, immerhin ist das ja keine Werbekampagne.



Stimmt. Nur das Problem ist eben, das die Szenarios so stehen. Daran wird sich im Grunde nichts ändern. Und sie sind eben nicht sehr abwechslungsreich, sondern Ekrund ist noch schlechter als die WoW-BG's.



Sagardo schrieb:


> Ich denke , dass es im moment nur die Grundskills gibt. Diese sollen sehr gleich sein, da der Sinn der Klasse ja auch immer gleich ist.
> Die speziellen Fähigkeiten kommen bestimmt erst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, es sind die Moraltalente und Taktiken, die bei den Klassen und Rassen gleich sein sollen. Das hat man mir jedenfalls als extrem störend und irritierend berichtet.



Sagardo schrieb:


> Der Zerg ist für jeden da und macht Casuals eigentlich sehr viel Spaß , so war es zumindest in DAOC.
> Das ist doch NOCH kein Spiel
> 
> 
> ...



Die Aussage ist eben bisher ganz klar: Open-PvP für Gruppen und Szenarios für Einzelspieler. Sicher hat das Spiel schöne PvE-Inhalte für Einzelspieler, aber am PvP fehlt es eben. Und wenn sie das in Aussagen schon als perfekt loben, meine ich, wird sich da auch nichts mehr ändern, weil einfach das Bewußtsein fehlt, daß das so nicht besonders ist.


----------



## Averageman (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke auch dass es verschoben wird!


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (16. Oktober 2007)

Averageman schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass es verschoben wird!



Kommt ja auch etwas drauf an wie ihr erstes Quartal definiert. Im Januar oder Februar sicher nicht, Ende erstes Quartal, Anfang 2. könnte es was werden.

Ist auch schlecht zu sagen, am längsten dauert ja eigentlich das Feintuning am Ende. Wenn die Features also relativ fehlerfrei kommen, hat man kürzeres Feintuning und man liegt wieder besser im Plan.


----------



## Melrakal (16. Oktober 2007)

@ Vanem:

Du solltest dir die NDA noch einmal ganz ausführlich durchlesen... unter anderem auch den Punkt, dass im Falle des Nicht-Einhaltens gegebenenfalls auch zivilrechtliche Schritte wegen Vertragsbruches folgen könnten... Sterntaler hat das denke ich oft genug wiederholt, dass die NDA auch nach Ende der Beta bestand hat, während der ganzen Betaphase sowieso.

Aussagen über den Stand der Beta, wie beispielsweise in die Welt setzen, dass der Stand der Beta einem Release im Wege stehen könnte (allein die Diskussion über Beta-Inhalte genügt), FALLEN unter die NDA, und ich wäre an deiner Stelle ganz vorsichtig mit dem was du schreibst, da Sterni hier sehr wohl mitliest von Zeit zu Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solche Aussagen können, im breiteren Rahmen getätigt, durchaus geschäftsschädigende Ausmaße annehmen... und dann möchte ich nicht in der Haut derer stecken, denen die Klagen an den Hals gehängt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabian20 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Also echt leute. Ich weiss das das mit der NDA ne ernste sache ist an die man sich halten sollte. Ich bin selbst in der Beta zu Tabula Rasa. 

Aber ich hab doch hier nen Thread zu nem thema gemacht. Und da kann doch jeder was zu sagen. Und ich geh mal davon aus das hier jeder über 10 Jahre ist und selbst die Folgen seiner Worte abschätzen kann. 

Also glaub ich nicht das da so Flachnasen wie simyo nötig sind die mit erhobenem zeigefinger an die NDA erinnern. Ich glaub die Leute die an die NDA gebunden sind wissen das selbst und auch was passiert wenn wenn sie zuviel ausplaudern. 

Würdet ihrs mögen wenn immer einer neben euch stünde wenn ihr euch musik zieht oder nen film oder ein spiel brennt und euch erzählt, dass das illegal ist. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "ich mach sowas nicht" ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich versuch hier keine betatester dazu zu verführen verbotene sachen zu machen wie simyo vielleicht denken mag (er hats ja auch geschrieben). Ich will nur nen offenen dialog zum thema führen. 

Ich hab den festen glauben das jeder der hier was schreibt sich über die folgen bewusst ist. Und wenn hier wirklich ein beta tester im forum ist dem die NDA scheiss egal ist dann ist das auch seine sache und an mir ist es nicht ihn darüber zu belehren. Immerhin wäre das seine sache und auch nur er hätte die Folgen zu tragen.

viele grüße


----------



## Kruaal (16. Oktober 2007)

Bitte lasst die Leute das Spiel erst später bringen, gern auch Q3 oder Q4 2008. Lieber ein Spiel das läuft und Spass macht als eines wo dauernd nachgepatcht wird.

@Melrakal: Das was du da schreibst hat wenig mit dem zu tun, was im deutschen Rechtsbereich tatsächlich machbar ist. Eine Äußerung wie Vanem sie getätigt hat beruht wohl nur auf seiner eigenen Meinung. Die darf er in jedem Fall äußern, er darf sie sogar begründen. Er darf aber nicht anfangen echte Details aus der Beta auszuplaudern und die lese ich hier auch nicht.

Das eine Beta nicht dem entspricht / entsprechen sollte, was letztendlich auf den Markt kommt, wird jeder verstehen der sich mehr als drei Millisekunden mit dem Thema auseinander setzt. Das Spielreleases immer wieder verschoben werden (müssen) ist auch nicht wirklich ein Novum. Mittlerweile ist das leider Standard. Liegt aber in meinen Augen eher an den Marketingfritzen als an den Programmierern.

Am Ende würde Mythic dann auch noch die persönlichen Daten herausbekommen müssen, die hinter dem Nickname Vanem stecken und spätestens da wirds dann etwas haarig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simyo (16. Oktober 2007)

> Ich versuch hier keine betatester dazu zu verführen verbotene sachen zu machen wie simyo vielleicht denken mag (er hats ja auch geschrieben)



Ich habe nur geschrieben


> Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe suchst du Beta Tester die für dich die NDA Brechen.



Die Betonung liegt auf "wenn ich dich richtig verstehe" 


> ich will nur nen offenen dialog zum thema führen.


Da habe ich dich dann wohl falsch verstanden.



> so Flachnasen wie simyo


Das ist aber immernoch kein grund ausfallend zu werden


----------



## fabian20 (16. Oktober 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> Das ist aber immernoch kein grund ausfallend zu werden




Hi

@ Simyo : Flachnase nehm ich zurück. War aber auch nicht besonders nett was du geschrieben hast

grüße

fabi


----------



## Simyo (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte dich missverstanden. Wenn du dich angegriffen gefühlt hast nehme ich dies natürlich zurück denn dies war nicht meine Absicht. 

mfg simyo


----------



## fabian20 (16. Oktober 2007)

Simyo schrieb:


> Ich hatte dich missverstanden. Wenn du dich angegriffen gefühlt hast nehme ich dies natürlich zurück denn dies war nicht meine Absicht.
> 
> mfg simyo



HI

Dann ist ja alles ok! Schön das sich das geklärt hat XD


viele grüße 

fabi


----------



## Hammerschild (16. Oktober 2007)

*Ich bin Betatester und sage : *Es dauert so lange wie es dauert !!! Wenn es im ersten Quartal 2008 rauskommt ... fein ! Wenn es erst gegen Ende 2008 rauskommt ... fein ! Hauptsache es ist dann rundum gut gelungen !!!


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2007)

*Provokationen, Überheblichkeit und NDA-Brüche gelöscht.*


----------



## Sagardo (18. Oktober 2007)

Warum wurde mein Post gelöscht ? ich bin weder in der Beta noch habe ich provoziert .
Ich meine den großteil meines Post ist ja noch in Fragmenten in anderen Post zitiert /ponder


----------



## shokras (19. Oktober 2007)

so nach etwas suchen im i-net habe ich ne addy gefunden bei der das angebliche release beisteht schaut selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.1up.com/do/previewPage?cId=3163493


----------



## Melrakal (19. Oktober 2007)

da steht auch nur 1. Quartal 2008, so wie von Mythic überall geschrieben steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabian20 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi 

jo das haben die bekannt gegeben und das sich da jetzt schon was dran ändern sollte glaub ich nicht. Falls jemand nochwas rausfindet wärs ja super er könnts hier reinposten!

viele grüße


----------



## shokras (19. Oktober 2007)

nein @ melrakal da steht wenn oben bei release schaust genaues date von 15.feb.2008  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmrufer (20. Oktober 2007)

Da hat jemand mal einfach die Mitte des von den Entwicklern angegebenen Zeitraums eingegeben. Das sagt genau so wenig über den tatsächlichen Erscheinungstermin wie der von Amazon angegebene 28.02.2008


----------



## Cyricow (21. Oktober 2007)

Sturmrufer schrieb:


> Da hat jemand mal einfach die Mitte des von den Entwicklern angegebenen Zeitraums eingegeben. Das sagt genau so wenig über den tatsächlichen Erscheinungstermin wie der von Amazon angegebene 28.02.2008



Solchen Releaseterminen sollte man auf keinen Fall glauben und vorbestellen würde ich das Spiel jetzt auch noch nicht. Wenn es einen handfestern Termin gibt, dann erfahrt ihr das auf den einschlägigen Fanseiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jannar (21. Oktober 2007)

wenn man sich die videos so anschaut dann hoffe ich das es verschoben wird weil es alles andere wie annähernd fertig aussieht und ein termin für anfang 2008 ziemlich unrealistisch wirkt 

es würden sonst  dann einschlagen wie einen bombe und verpuffen wie ein leiser furz im wind


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe da durchaus Vertrauen in Mythic. Ob das Konzept letztendlich vollständig aufgeht und ein würdiger Daoc nachfolger rauskommt kann niemand sagen, aber die Grafik war schon bei den letzten Daoc Add Ons prima - warum sollte das bei War schlechter aussehen?
Und auch was die Skills und das kämpfen angeht bin ichmir sicher dass es Spass machen wird.


----------



## Leoncore (21. Oktober 2007)

Und so Sachen wie Animationen oder so kann man auch noch nachhaltig ändern, falls die wirklich so steif bzw. stumpfsinnig sein sollten. Ein MMORPG ist ständig in Entwicklung, selbst wenn es draußen ist. Deswegen kann man über Online-Rollenspiele auch kein vollständiges Urteil fällen. Ist es vielleicht im ersten Jahr weniger gut, kann es im zweiten Jahr schon der totale Burner sein oder umgekehrt.


----------



## colamix (22. Oktober 2007)

fakt ist. umso früher war draußen is umso früher muss ich nicht mehr wow spielen. wow macht zwar atm noch etwas fun aber das open pvp fehlt mir einfach sehr und von pve brauchen wir gar net sprechen (von wegen 25 leute sind schlauer als 1 computergegner der immer das selbe macht).


----------



## AhLuuum (22. Oktober 2007)

Man könnte natürlich auch jetzt schon mit WoW aufhören und sich mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen, aber das wäre wohl zu einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (22. Oktober 2007)

colamix schrieb:


> fakt ist. umso früher war draußen is umso früher muss ich nicht mehr wow spielen. wow macht zwar atm noch etwas fun aber das open pvp fehlt mir einfach sehr und von pve brauchen wir gar net sprechen (von wegen 25 leute sind schlauer als 1 computergegner der immer das selbe macht).



Naja, im normalen redet man ja auch von leute die wissen wie es geht und ned von WoWlern, denen man was 4-5 mal erklärt und es trotzdem so machen wie sie denken das es muss (oder sie machen es einfach weil sie off müssen (aus gründen die mir immer schleierhaft bleiben)). 

So long

Torrance


----------



## Corenn (23. Oktober 2007)

Torrance schrieb:


> Naja, im normalen redet man ja auch von leute die wissen wie es geht und ned von WoWlern, denen man was 4-5 mal erklärt und es trotzdem so machen wie sie denken das es muss (oder sie machen es einfach weil sie off müssen (aus gründen die mir immer schleierhaft bleiben)).
> 
> So long
> 
> Torrance



Das ist das "Login Game, Logout Brain"-Phänomen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vicentix (23. Oktober 2007)

colamix schrieb:


> fakt ist. umso früher war draußen is umso früher muss ich nicht mehr wow spielen. wow macht zwar atm noch etwas fun aber das open pvp fehlt mir einfach sehr und von pve brauchen wir gar net sprechen (von wegen 25 leute sind schlauer als 1 computergegner der immer das selbe macht).



/sign!  colamix der dudu? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (25. Oktober 2007)

Hmm...hab ich da was verpasst? WOW spielen müssen? lol
Hört sich ja fast so an als würde der gute alte Aggro-Gnom mit der Peitsche hinter euch stehen und euch zum spielen "ermuntern".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dazu, das der Release vielleicht verschoben wird, kann man doch nur sagen, dass es egal ist. Wenn es schnell rauskommt und es von vorne bis hinten gepatcht werden muss, ist es auch nicht gut. Wenn sie länger brauchen, ich dafür aber ein tolles Spiel in der Hand habe, dann sollen sie mal länger brauchen.


----------



## darud (25. Oktober 2007)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Ist fast so wie bei Babys ^^ "Es kommt, wenn es kommt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na fast... Babys verschieben sich um 10 Tage.. wenn's ganz wild kommt, 2 Monate... aber nicht ein Quartal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und der Stresstest kommt auch erst direkt mit Release..

sorry... OT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spencer10 (25. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist es egal, wann die Erweiterung kommt. Meiner Meinung nach hat sie Blizz eh nicht mehr alle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die meisten von uns haben eh noch nicht alle 25er Raids durch. Die sollten vieleicht mal darüber nachdenken das es auch arbeitende Spieler gibt, die nicht die Zeit haben alles und überall Ruf zu farmen, geschweige denn den ganzen Tag Innis zu rocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Wenn man also eh schon wenig Zeit zum Spielen hat und dann auch noch farmen gehen muss um alle möglichen Mats für Verzauberung, Schneiderei etc. zu bekommen, wo soll da die Zeit bleiben um auch noch groß Innis zu rocken. 

Der Patch wird doch wieder mal nur für die paar Elitegilden gemacht, damit denen nicht langweilig wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blizz sollte mal darüber nachdenken, vieleicht MC, AQ oder Naxx von der Stufe und den Beutebelohnungen anzuheben, da haben sie alle wieder was zu tun. Jetzt reisst man sich den Ar... auf um halbwegsvernünftige Rüstung etc. zu bekommen und mit dem Patch ist wieder alles hin, da ist dann die erste Q Belohnung in grün deutlich besser als das Epic in BC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Blizz lasst euch mal schön Zeit mit der Erweiterung und gebt den Spielern auch die Zeit um alles in der Welt von WoW zu erkunden und durchzuspielen und hört mit dem gehetze auf level 80 auf für ein paar Spieler und Gilden die alles durchhaben. 

MfG Spenc


----------



## spencer10 (25. Oktober 2007)

Man wird es sehen, also schön locker bleiben.


----------



## colamix (28. Oktober 2007)

vicentix schrieb:


> /sign!  colamix der dudu?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



+


----------

